# Minecraft cat plushie for sale?



## Pawlle131313 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello everyone, I know this might be a long shot to try it out, but I think all other options have been used by now..

I am trying to find the black cat plushie (the witch’s black cat), and this plushie holds significant personal value, so I have come here to ask

Does anyone have this plushie they would be willing to sell? ;^;

Contact me here or on my fA note (pawlle131313)

Thank you all


----------



## ben909 (Oct 19, 2021)

have you tried searching places like ebay and other resale sites?


----------



## Pawlle131313 (Oct 19, 2021)

ben909 said:


> have you tried searching places like ebay and other resale sites?


I have, yes ;~;


----------



## ben909 (Oct 19, 2021)

o...

i don't have it myself


----------

